# iPad -> Xbmc iMac



## kev1kl (8 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai utiliser XBMC controller sous iPad 1 avec Imac OSX Lion (à jour)

Cependant, impossible pour xbmc controller de synchroniser avec le contenu xbmc sur l'imac ????

Une solution ?
Merci d'avance


----------

